# Healthy(ish) young wood pigeon found unable to fly



## sakmrb (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi there,

I was walking my dog last evening and after coming across several foxes and a eager looking cat across the street, I found what appears to be a young wood pigeon unable to fly. I quite easily caught it and took it home. It was quite docile but did seem to have enough strength to attempt to get away from me whilst in my grasp. That night I left him in my kitchen with some cooked rice, bird seed, and water and it seemed to just stay put. I was under the impression that this poor little fella wouldn't last the night as it was obviously hurt in some way but no puncture wounds have been found upon quick (not thorough) inspection.

In the morning I awoke to a happy pigeon wandering around my kitchen with quite a bit of energy. Still unable to fly, I put him in my enclosed backyard and he has spent the day pecking around for food and seems to be OK with the other pigeons that visit the yard (wood and otherwise). He seems to be drinking and also seems to be pooping (quite a bit if my kitchen floor is any example).

So now I'm wondering what to do. I'm going to bring it in tonight and this time put it in a cardboard box filled with newspaper and paper towels as this site recommended, but I'm probably not the best person to care for this pigeon. I do work from home, but don't know what I'm doing. I'm thinking if it survives a few more days then it's probably best to put it with a sanctuary or such where it can be looked after properly.

Am I doing everything OK so far? any recommendations? I live in Highbury, London if anyone can recommend a sanctuary the may be close to me.

For those wanting to see photos, here are a couple: (sorry for the blurryness, it was from my phone camera)

http://www.kirkconcepts.com/pigeon/wood1.png
http://www.kirkconcepts.com/pigeon/wood2.png


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

Cat caught pigeons can develop pasteurella septicemia even though there are no puncture wounds.

These are three rescue centres that take pigeons :
London Wildcare, 
Beddington Park,
Church Road,
Wallington,
Surrey SM6 7NN
020 8647 6230

Pigeon Recovery
8 VERMONT ROAD,
SUTTON, 
SURREY, 
SM1 3EQ

Swan and Friends Bird Rescue (pigeons count as friends)
55 Copsleigh Avenue ,
Salfords,
Redhill, 
Surrey RG1 5BQ 
Telephone 01737 773712 or 07712 753919


----------

